# lake stone century fl



## mustangmike89

I remember growing up in century and fishing lake stone with my parents and catching bass but I moved away for 10 ish years and now people are telling me not to waste my time out there that no one catches anything at lake stone anymore that they haven't kept up the stocking. Is this true?


----------



## Snagged Line

Given your connection to the Lake, I would give it a try or two if it were me in your shoes... The most that can happen is that you went fishing...

My Wife and I once camped in the Campgrounds and stayed in our 26' Cabin Cruiser on it's trailer alongside my Parents in their motor home several years back..... We had local folks stop and ask if we were planning to launch, with some of them warning us that gasoline motors were not allowed in the lake. Many of them had never seen a boat larger than a Bass Boat....... Had some Good Times there...


----------



## Buckchaser

As of 5 or 6 yrs ago I could go catch a few 1 pounders never anything big. Idk about now though.


----------



## Donut slayer

I've caught nice bass there, but nothing else. I believe the problem is the locals set up their own "feeding stations" by putting dry dog food in a croakersack with a brick. It you camp a while, just watch and see the same boats catching the fish at the same spot all the time. Nobody else is getting a bite.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Donut slayer said:


> I've caught nice bass there, but nothing else. I believe the problem is the locals set up their own "feeding stations" by putting dry dog food in a croakersack with a brick. It you camp a while, just watch and see the same boats catching the fish at the same spot all the time. Nobody else is getting a bite.



EXACTLY!!
Same is true at many of the state lakes. Only people catching fish are the camp host and their special guests!


----------



## simpleman

I use to fish there a bunch before I got hooked on the river. Always did good on the east side by the pipe with top water. Never tore them up there but always got a few. As far as the dog food thing go's if there ppl fishing you can bet there a hole baited. Pond lake river don't matter. Go have fun enjoy some old memory's.


----------



## Try'n Hard

We had a family reunion there last fall and it is a beautiful lake


----------



## orbiting headquarters

Went about 15 years ago, skunked.
Have been about 6 times since last summer, never even had a bite. I threw every type of worm,lure,craw, whatever, nothing. Seen a couple guys throwing a-rigs last time I was there, they said they caught some, I never did see them land any.
overgrown grass/weeds, bottom is muck. I'd rather drive twice as far than continually get goose egged.


----------



## mustangmike89

I was told today by my mom's new husband who works for the town of century that they just dropped some lye in the lake to battle the algae and that they stocked a bunch of carp in there to eat some of the vegetation all within the last week.


----------



## bowhunter21

I used to fish stone lake a lot I've caught plenty of big bass out of there but I just recently went up with my grandfather to the lake the entire lake has been over taken with grass even in the middle all the way to the dam you can barely run you trolling motor throught the lake it's so bad we left at 800 and went somwhere else


----------

